# What size tires/rims come with Performance



## TheMagician

Hi guys. Was hoping one of you gurus could give me some quick answers. My brother wants to order a performance Y tomorrow when he goes to pick up his 3 from service and I haven’t been following the Y very closely so I couldn’t answer his questions.

First, what does the Performance with Performance upgrade get you other than higher top end speed, lowered suspension (both nice to have but not absolutely needed) and 21” wheels? (not wanted). Do the bigger brakes only come with the Performance upgrade which Tesla’s website seems to imply? (he definitely wants the bigger brakes). The perfect combo would be the 20” rims with 40 series sidewall and big brakes. 

The Performance 3 as most people know only came with 20” wheels and 35 series tires (at least when he ordered a year ago). The 35 series just won’t live in suburban Atlanta. He’s gone through 6 tires (last one was yesterday) and 2 rims cracked too severely to repair. I told him he could order 19’s from T Sportline that fit over the Performance brakes and use 40 series tires that would definitely help but think he’s looking for an excuse to order the Y. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## TheMagician

And just to clarify, he’s definitely getting the Performance model, just wanted to know if the Performance upgrade is needed especially considering he doesn’t want the 21” wheels. Didn’t know if Tesla can do a no cost swap.


----------



## garsh

TheMagician said:


> First, what does the Performance with Performance upgrade get you other than higher top end speed, lowered suspension (both nice to have but not absolutely needed) and 21" wheels? (not wanted). Do the bigger brakes only come with the Performance upgrade which Tesla's website seems to imply? (he definitely wants the bigger brakes).


Aluminum pedals.










TheMagician said:


> Do the bigger brakes only come with the Performance upgrade which Tesla's website seems to imply? (he definitely wants the bigger brakes).


Yes.



TheMagician said:


> I told him he could order 19's from T Sportline that fit over the Performance brakes and use 40 series tires that would definitely help but think he's looking for an excuse to order the Y.


That's the best option. He could sell the 21's as new pull-offs and get decent money for them - much more than what the 19's will cost.


----------



## TheMagician

Thanks Garsh. After talking to the general manager of the Atlanta Tesla location today, my brother is placing an order for the performance Y with the performance upgrade (mostly to get the bigger brakes). And based on the GM’s recommendation, he’s ordering 19’s from T Sportline and 45 series tires instead of 20’s.

The GM said out of hundreds of blown tires he’s seen during his 9 year tenure there, he can remember only 2-3 that were 45 series with the majority being the 35 series. The GM is also ordering a Y for his wife and is sticking with the dual motor with 19’s just for that reason (plus he said his wife would kill herself in a performance model 😀).


----------



## Demetre

It's been a while since I've been back to this site. Got my Model 3 two years ago and absolutely love it. I am now interested in the Y with performance and upgrade. For aesthetic reasons I love the staggered look. Does this come with staggered tires? I thought I saw that somewhere here but it doesn't mention this specifically when ordering. Also, is there a picture of this along with the lower suspension? Thanks!


----------



## garsh

Demetre said:


> For aesthetic reasons I love the staggered look. Does this come with staggered tires? I thought I saw that somewhere here but it doesn't mention this specifically when ordering.


Unclear. The parts catalog lists two different widths for the uberturbine wheels. But the quantity for the 9.5" wide ones lists a quantity of 4, so it might come with a non-staggered set by default.


----------



## Demetre

garsh said:


> Unclear. The parts catalog lists two different widths for the uberturbine wheels. But the quantity for the 9.5" wide ones lists a quantity of 4, so it might come with a non-staggered set by default.
> 
> View attachment 34219


Thanks for the info!


----------

